

Experimental Realization of Quantum Artificial Intelligence - jcr
http://arxiv.org/abs/1410.1054

======
matthewwiese
Could someone explain this in layman's terms? The abstract is a bit tough to
follow; it appears the authors' first languages aren't English so for a non-
physicist, following it is difficult.

~~~
jo_
Nothing special. The authors have implemented a machine learning algorithm
using a quantum instruction set. DWave has had open-source implementations of
some machine learning algorithms for a while. This is not exactly an easy
feat, but it's not particularly novel.

I'm not sure how familiar with programming you are, so I'm not sure how to key
this summary. That said, let it be known that anything that can be done with a
classical machine can be done with a quantum machine -- just not necessarily
as fast. A quantum computer has one operation (lets call it emin) which, in
parallel and in nearly constant time, selects the minimum value from an array
of items AND the arguments which made it the minimum. So if I want to find the
minimum of f(a,b,x) = a^2 _x^4 + b^2_ x^12, I can run emin(f) and it will
return [a=0, b=0, x=0, value=0]. We _could_, in a classical system, for
integer values, just try all values of a, b, and x. (There are other, simpler
ways, but it's just an example.) The quantum instruction set means we don't
have to try each instruction one after the next. We can try them all at the
same time.

------
pronoiac
Reminds me of Eschaton! Paging cstross...

